# Freedom of speech and personal attacks



## Three Berries (Oct 30, 2021)

Is freedom of speech allowed here and what about personal attacks?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is freedom of speech allowed here and what about personal attacks?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2021)

Freedom of speech is not a thing really on a private website
You agreed to allow us own your content and do what we want to it 

you’re freee to write what you want doesn’t mean we’ll keep it onopen forum
As for personal attacks usually a two partnership or more 
I would advise not playing in politics if this is the outcome
Using the ignore feature and reporting violence attacking harassing rather than a post like this


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

I like you , dingles. Your hysterical. Lighten up!!
That’s picture you posted of the spider mite plants and the video of the vegan cannibals are awesome.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Goodshit97 (Nov 1, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> And I still get attacked. Number 1 reason why I want to leave this troll ridden site.


Oh, and don't have such thin skin.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 2, 2021)

LOL


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 2, 2021)

So this ISNT a cat thread then. Got it.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 2, 2021)

This is a thread where one thing is said but what is done is another.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bad day sir?


yes he was very mad because i didnt let him harass an advertiser, than he went on to scream at me when i wouldnt remove his discourage user feature, 
now hes mad again


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> yes he was very mad because i didnt let him harass an advertiser, than he went on to scream at me when i wouldnt remove his discourage user feature,
> now hes mad again


I’ve had a few BIG MADS in my journal the last couple days. I can relate


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> This is a thread where one thing is said but what is done is another.


i typically dont stay online 24/7 to moderate the forum you actually have to let me do my job in a reasonable time


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 2, 2021)

My main complaint is the locking out of threads without any warning or note to tell you why you got locked out. And it seems "replying in kind" is not a good defense. Meaning they can say things to you that you cannot say to them.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> My main complaint is the locking out of threads without any warning or note to tell you why you got locked out. And it seems "replying in kind" is not a good defense. Meaning they can say things to you that you cannot say to them.


We can choose to lock you out of a thread ifwe want too, it seems alot of your problems stem from the politics section, 
You may not realize that those people also get infractions ,warnings or lock outs too, 
sometimes it feels solely directed towards you when you arent privvy to what other users are getting in return,


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 2, 2021)

I understand the moderators have the final choice. And this is as close as I will come to claiming victim as far as that goes. But there is some stuff that has been said to me that is quite nasty and I 'm sure If I ever initialed such a statement towards another member it would be a quick lock.

And it would be nice to automatically unwatch a thread you get locked out of so you aren't reminded of the pages of replies you cannot answer to.


----------



## BirdLaw86 (Nov 2, 2021)

Seen these kinda of issues on another forum, a few spoke out against well known long time users and ofc it was those of us who spoke out against their lies propaganda and racism that were said to be wrong. The newer members were forced to be silent or get banned....welp here i am on Roll it Up . We cant change how the mods do their job, we can only kindly ask they do it fairly which sometimes isnt realistic so if I somehow end up in the political section, Ill make sure to politely ruffle as many feathers as possible without crossing any lines....however reading this guy up there tell sunni to preform fellatio has completely brightened my day.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yeah, well, to be fair, you guys are seemingly picky/choosy about who you enforce against, there are some well known users who've said some scathing, insulting shit that shoulda had you dusting off your ban hammer. . ..yet they're still here. I've gone as far as to point some shit out, which I never take the time to do, seeing people being called "fagboy" and other shit, that again, shoulda had you use your moderator Mjolnir, but nah.


we have a point system for infractions, each section is handled a bit differently, politics is pretty bad, and i dont go in there myself, 

I have never been picky choosey over it, 
I do know some people feel like, it is like that because they have a personal issue with a member, and they see said member as a problem, and somehow they by pass the other members who are screaming the same things but somehow only the one member is the "problem"

So in those cases people arent really viewing theentire situation


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I understand the moderators have the final choice. And this is as close as I will come to claiming victim as far as that goes. But there is some stuff that has been said to me that is quite nasty and I 'm sure If I ever initialed such a statement towards another member it would be a quick lock.
> 
> And it would be nice to automatically unwatch a thread you get locked out of so you aren't reminded of the pages of replies you cannot answer to.


You would have to do that setting since you are the member account we cannot do that for you


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2021)

BirdLaw86 said:


> however reading this guy up there tell sunni to preform fellatio has completely brightened my day.


yes its so hilarious to be screamed at all day long when someone gets mad because they are on discouraged user feature, 
so day brightening 
im not ahuman or anything i totally deserve to be spoken like that for all the work i do here. ITS FUCKING LOVELY.

welcome to rollitup new member...


----------



## BirdLaw86 (Nov 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> yes its so hilarious to be screamed at all day long when someone gets mad because they are on discouraged user feature,
> so day brightening
> im not ahuman or anything i totally deserve to be spoken like that for all the work i do here. ITS FUCKING LOVELY.
> 
> welcome to rollitup new member...


sunni please dont take offense to me finding humor in his rage lol. Not often do I open my phone looking for advice, only to stumble upon suggestions for the moderators to suck anus. This is new to me and when paired with some coffee and sunday driver, it truly made me laugh. Its not personal that i find it funny hes going tf off...if he was telling jim or larry to do the same thing, it'd be just as funny.


----------

